

Today's developers: Self-taught and over-caffeinated - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2015/04/17/todays-developers-self-taught-and-over-caffeinated/

======
jnem
I think the sample data in this particular study is skewed horribly by the
fact that it comes from SO. Only 5.8% female? Maybe thats because SO is
sometimes a hostile community, curated by a bunch of pedantic gnomes. The fact
that 48% of the responders to the study were self taught may be more accurate,
as there is frankly so little schooling available in traditional education for
web development. That said, SO is an ask-and-learn community, so Im actually a
bit surprised that 48% is not larger.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
They aren't actually gnomes.

~~~
jnem
:) correct, for clarification, they are Svirfneblin.

~~~
PirateDave
Maybe Falmer fits as well?

[1]
[http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Falmer](http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Falmer)

~~~
jnem
True, Falmer are blind after all.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
What kind of learning isn't self-taught anyway? I think the expression is
hoakey, and perhaps appealing to young developers who might take selfies or do
other things with themselves. Consider this comment a free gift.

~~~
VOYD
Agreed, plus only noobs fill out surveys ;)

